# Need a new program to write up proposals ASAP



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I had been using FormDocs in the past but I will write my propsals on a napkin from a bar before I spend one more penny with FormDocs. Already purchased the same software twice at $150 a pop. Tried installing it on my laptop last night with no luck. Tried contacting customer support and I think I would rather have teeth pulled. They claim its been installed twice already. Not true. Not paying them another $150. Anyway, been surfing the web looking at various programs, free trials, etc and now after ending up with enough windows open on my computer to build a house I am turning to PT for suggestions. :thumbsup: All I desire is something to make a nice looking professional proposal I can either email or print. Dont need any estimating programs. Just something simple to design my own proposals for residential repaint work. Thank you, Mike


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Quickbooks.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ben Moore paint cost estimator. 

Its free, but you need MS excel. Once you get all your cost numbers put in it always is within $100 of what I figure by hand. 

Attached is what one of mine look like exported to a PDF.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, quickbooks, you already have it. As your plugging info in it easier to bill off of. You can get reports of estimates vrs billing.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a 5 page quote template in Word that I made up - one for NC and one for repaints. 1st page is an intro, 2 and 3 page is a description of a standard paint project that I will customize, the 4th page is my price with details and the 5 page is contract with T&C, a line to sign and references. 

I made my own xls for quotes and I will cut and paste cells and insert it in the price, it details ceilings, walls, trim etc. I keep changing it and will eventually use it to produce a printed quote, production time sheet and supply list.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, quickbooks, you already have it. As your plugging info in it easier to bill off of. You can get reports of estimates vrs billing.


Yes, thanks Gabe I do have QB and I should probably stick with that. Thanks. I did go and design a proposal on QB after Neps reply earlier. Still need to do more work on it. I did look at this program earlier thinking I might have more options on design than QBs but its also pretty expensive http://www.actcontractorsforms.com/construction-form-categories/painting-bid-forms


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I do like Romminaday and have a simiilar detailed word doc that I print out, take 2 copies and use for when I do bid on the spot. But I then enter it in QB using the items feature and then can turn it into an invoice.

I never feel that I can add enough detail to a QB Estimate without it getting cluttered up, so I don't give it to homeowners.

For blueprint bids and general contractors, I use QB only.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Word document here as well, if I don't email it I do like Chris and make two copies and print it out. 

I often will print a couple out with the info learned on the phone and will fill in the details if they need one on the spot.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you have office? if so what version. Also if you have publisher let me know, can send you a few proposals. not sure they are what you are looking for.

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Woodland, I am sure you have already been here, http://www.painttalk.com/f4/file-swap-thread-380/, but if anyone wants to post one up, this would be a good place.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is what the excel one looks like, publisher one not much different. 

Pat


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

300 bucks for a fresh steamer in the back yard. LMAO


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I also use a word doc for my proposals........


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the samples. I dont have Office, Word, or Excel on either of my computers but it probably would be a good investment.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> 300 bucks for a fresh steamer in the back yard. LMAO


Lol Yeah, that was good. And its submited to The Three Stooges :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Thanks for the samples. I dont have Office, Word, or Excel on either of my computers but it probably would be a good investment.


You can use the Google Docs in your gmail account, they even have templates for businesses.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris


----------

